# Brake Upgrade



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi dudes & dudettes this is my ride http://www.livedoorauto.com/ucar/zaiko_search/syosai.php
Its the Bluebird Sylphy 1.8l AWD QNG10 the cousin to the B15 Sentra.
I want to know if the Spec-V front rotors, calipers & hangers are a direct bolt on for the 1.8l Sentra as a brake upgrade. and since i dont think the rears will work due to different rear suspension can you tell if the rears from the G20/Primera will work as i am running drums back there. I mainly want it for the look and second hand stuff will do..

thanks in advance and hope you all can give some advice to me


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

Pamay said:


> Hi dudes & dudettes this is my ride http://www.livedoorauto.com/ucar/zaiko_search/syosai.php
> Its the Bluebird Sylphy 1.8l AWD QNG10 the cousin to the B15 Sentra.
> I want to know if the Spec-V front rotors, calipers & hangers are a direct bolt on for the 1.8l Sentra as a brake upgrade. and since i dont think the rears will work due to different rear suspension can you tell if the rears from the G20/Primera will work as i am running drums back there. I mainly want it for the look and second hand stuff will do..
> 
> thanks in advance and hope you all can give some advice to me


Free bump because I want to know if the fronts spec-v rotors and calipers and hangers will work too


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I highly doubt your front end construction is the same as the b15 chassis, but yes, the rotors and calipers are a bolt on from the Spec V to the lower XE/GXE/1.8/1.8s models. MUST HAVE both the rotors and calipers. You can use your stock lines (but I'd really honestly upgrade to stainless braided lines, with new rotors, and some decent pads if you do this. Slotted rotors  )


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

sweet so I could put the brembo package on my SER then. Thats what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Pamay (Feb 21, 2006)

great that what i wanted to hear. the front end setup is the same with the same pads and the braided lines will fit. now is it better to use the brembo slotted disc or the powerslot
give me pros and cons


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

brand brembo vs powerslot? they're probably equivalent. I'd say, if you're going to road race, get slotted. For everything else, get drilled, or drilled/slotted.


----------

